
Tell HN: Received this email: Google will turn off old Groups for Gsuite users - jacquesm
Dear G Suite Administrator,<p>We want to let you know about upcoming changes to how users in your organization <i></i><i>.com use Google Groups as outlined below:<p>On September 15, 2020, new Groups will become the default experience for all G Suite users within your organization. The roll out to all G Suite domains will happen over two days. When this transition occurs for your </i><i></i>.com, you will experience the following:<p><pre><code>    The option to turn off new Groups, as the default experience for your organization, will be removed from the Admin Console.
    All of your users will be automatically moved to the new Groups experience; each having the option of returning to old Groups by clicking on Settings &gt; Return to classic Google Groups.
</code></pre>
The old Groups experience will be turned off completely later in the year (no sooner than October 15). We will be sending you a reminder email three weeks prior to this date.<p>Once old Groups is turned off completely, there will be no option to use the old version. Users who were previously using old Groups will see new Groups as the only experience available to them. The option to return to old Groups will be removed from their user interfaces.
What do I need to know?<p>We launched new Groups in May 2020, to provide an experience that matches Gmail and other Google services. We’ve added many features since then, and recently announced the launch of Collaborative Inbox and shared labels.
What do I need to do?<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; 2000 char limit<p>We’re here to help<p>If you have additional questions about the roll-out or need other assistance, please contact Google support. When you call or submit your support case, reference issue number 164343382.<p>Thanks for choosing G Suite.<p>—The G Suite Team
======
jacquesm
The bit in the middle reads:

To prepare your old Groups users for the transition, we suggest you do the
following:

    
    
        Become familiar with the features of new Groups that were introduced this year.
        Compare the features in old Groups that are also in new Groups, found here.
    
        Note: A list of features from old Groups that will no longer be supported in new Groups can be found here.
    

While new Groups is rolling out during the week of September 15, we suggest
you do the following:

    
    
        In the Admin console, notice when the setting that allows you to turn off new Groups has disappeared. This indicates that the transition is complete for your organization.
        Go to groups.google.com as a G Suite user. Notice that new Groups is the default experience.
        Assist your users who are not ready to experience new Groups as their default experience to return to old Groups. Individual users will have the option to use old Groups by clicking Settings > Return to classic Google Groups.
    

\--

